# Black Bars Of Death On My Burned DVDS!



## FriedPC (Jun 28, 2009)

Hi,

I guess this really shouldn't be posted here but I am hoping somebody here can help me. I cannot find any information on this issue anywhere else! This is really starting to frustrate me. I have wasted too many blank DVD's already on this problem.

I am trying 2 things here. I am tying to burn a set of .AVI movies from my hard drive that I ripped years ago. It is the Band of Brothers complete box set(10 episodes = 10 AVI movies). I am also trying to make a copy of another DVD Gangs of New York. Everytime I burn a movie I get this effect below, BLACK BARS!!!:



What am I doing wrong? I am using Nero Vision to burn the .AVI's directly to DVD. It finishes the encoding/conversion and burns to the DVD without any issue. But that is what it looks like no matter what I do. How can I fix this issue? It is unwatchable!

NOTE: The quality of the actual movie picture actually looks great. The screenshot above is just a bad quality picture that I snapped real quick with a digital camera. The problem is the fact that there 2 extra black banners on top and bottom. It looks messed up!


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

We cannot give assistance of making illegal copies of films/music/videos/software etc...

Please take a little time out to read the rules. Many thanks.

Thread closed


----------

